# Desperate for Hawaii (Feb 2-15)



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 18, 2017)

We booked a big family trip with our kids and the grandparents. 
We grabbed units from Jan 19 TO Feb 2 but couldn't pull anything else for the remaining time (Feb 2 to Feb  15)
Looking for a 2 bedroom either in Maui, Kauai or Oahu (preferably in Oahu or Maui) for Feb 1st or 2nd to 8th and only Oahu from Feb 8 or 9th to Feb 15th or 16th.
If this doesn't turn out, I know. I'm going to have to spend a lot. 

Thanks everyone! 

Meanwhile I'll cross my fingers and keep searching...


----------



## Mlev (Dec 19, 2017)

Please call me 248-543-8627, 248-390-4859.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jan 3, 2018)

Still looking. 
Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 3, 2018)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Still looking.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


You check through distressed board? Good one there for your first week.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jan 3, 2018)

sb2313 said:


> You check through distressed board? Good one there for your first week.


Thank you. Yes I pmed him. Hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## RJones (Jan 4, 2018)

2 Bedroom floating in Sands of Kahana


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 8, 2018)

I have your location available for a week - 7 days. 
Love Hawaii myself. 
Email me. 
Kate
K.vbee@yahoo


----------

